# Acer Aspire T180 Desktop Help



## MaxxPlaya100 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hello, I am needing help with my Computer. 

Here's Some of the Problems:

1.) My Acer eRecovery Wont work for some reason ( I Push these when the 'Acer' Logo "Alt+F10") It wont even show up.

2.) Need help with A full system restore to factory default. But the eRecovery doesn't work, is there a different way to this? 

My computer came with these CDs:

1.) a disc that has "Windows Anytime Upgrade"

2.) and another that has this on it "Acer Monitor AL1706" on it

If anyone knows how to do this, i would be thankful


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

the big question is - why are you trying to recover? Please give details for it may be why you cannot access erecovery. 

also when you try to access erecovery, are you getting any error messages or any type of message - if so what does it say. Please be as accurate as possible.

finally exactly which acer model do you have?


----------



## MaxxPlaya100 (Feb 2, 2008)

sobeit666 said:


> the big question is - why are you trying to recover? Please give details for it may be why you cannot access erecovery.
> 
> also when you try to access erecovery, are you getting any error messages or any type of message - if so what does it say. Please be as accurate as possible.
> 
> finally exactly which acer model do you have?


My model is T180 as the forum thread says. 

When i push Alt+F10 when the "Acer" Logo shows when i start the machine, The eRecovery doesnt show up afterwards, i dont know whats wrong with it, because i bought this machine 4 months ago and it did no bother except for now. i hope you guys can help.

and i am recovering because someone wants to buy this machine off of me. and i dont want any probs. with it


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

sorry - missed the title because it was not in the body of the message. I do that sometimes. You would think I would learn. 

since you are getting rid of the computer and do not have the erecovery nor have the disk, according to microsoft, unless you purchase another copy, you must sell or give the computer away without an operating system.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

sorry - missed the title because it was not in the body of the message. I do that sometimes. You would think I would learn. 

I found a mentioned that sometimes the emanager button would work. If you have one on your system, give that a try.


----------



## MaxxPlaya100 (Feb 2, 2008)

It still never worked, sorry for the late message. so, i dont know what to do... are there recovery discs out there?


----------

